# Maxablaster vs Maxabeam-shots...



## Ra (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi guyzz,

Here are a few shots I took a few day's ago:

Beams with Maxabeam on low spot:








Beams with Maxabeam on high spot:







Trees at 400 yard's, close to sunset, Maxabeam at low spot: With dificulty, you can see the Maxabeam spot on the middle of the second tree just left of the tree enlightened by Maxablaster:







A while after sunset: Maxabeam on high spot:







EDIT: Maxabeam in action:









Best,

Ra.


----------



## Helmut.G (Jan 13, 2008)

this is truly amazing, it's really hard to see the maxabeam's effect whereas the Maxablaster is unbelievable bright


----------



## ez78 (Jan 13, 2008)

Oh wow, thats wicked. :sick2: Puts things into perspective when you see Maxabeam get blasted away like that.


----------



## a4d (Jan 13, 2008)

WOW WOW WOW. It's so bright. I mean my mini mag is brighter.


----------



## Flashanator (Jan 13, 2008)

:bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow:


:bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow:


----------



## Ra (Jan 13, 2008)

a4d said:


> WOW WOW WOW. It's so bright. I mean my mini mag is brighter.



Yeah right, maybe with a day exposure time, your mini mag will seem brighter !! 


Best,

Ra.


----------



## jugg2 (Jan 13, 2008)

Speechless.:bow:


----------



## Flashanator (Jan 14, 2008)

garrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, Its been only one day since I last looked at these pics, I can't stop, its like flashlight porn. I WANT A MAXABLASTER SO BADDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD

Ra, Ill sell my car to pay for it.

Suddenley Im having second thoughts on getting a little maxabeam. :mecry:

BTW, wat batt setup u got on ya maxabeam? looks diff.
& what is the colour temp of the maxablaster? beam looks blue -aqua. nice


Later


----------



## Patriot (Jan 14, 2008)

Just...AWESOME!!


----------



## Ra (Jan 14, 2008)

Flashanator 500mW said:


> garrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, Its been only one day since I last looked at these pics, I can't stop, its like flashlight porn. I WANT A MAXABLASTER SO BADDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
> 
> Ra, Ill sell my car to pay for it.
> 
> ...



For the record: It's not my Maxabeam! At least, not any more.. I sold it earlier to a good friend of mine, so if we feel the need, me and my friend can meet and cross our beams from time to time!

When I bought my Maxabeam earlier, I got it quite cheap, without a battery. I didn't have the money to buy a very expensive stock-battery, so I made one myself! It's a 12 volt 7.2 Ah SLA, with auxillary led-lights (12 front, 3 back) Also at the back, is a 10-led battery-check module build in, which very acurately (accurate within 1 minute!!) tells you when the lamp is going to shutt off !
If you handle those SLA's the way you should, they can be in top shape for years and years: The SLA in this unit works perfectly for about 7 years now, and I'm shure it will for years to come!

The colortemp of Maxablaster is not as good as Maxabeam: There is a nasty green Hg-line very intense, which gives the reflection a greenish look, even on the brownish trees at the pics.. (These trees don't have leaves during the winter..)

Best,

Ra.


----------



## LEDcandle (Jan 14, 2008)

I tink u gotta rename it to Minabeam, next to ur wicked-holy-sh!7 invention!!


----------



## TMorita (Jan 14, 2008)

Maxablaster is the wrong name.

I think you should have called it the PIGASD: portable inter-galaxy alien signalling device.

Toshi


----------



## Flashanator (Jan 14, 2008)

or COW VAPORIZER.


Ra, you to scared to point the MB at that cow?


----------



## Patriot (Jan 14, 2008)

or P250 Space Modulator... Ra is going to blow up the Earth.


----------



## Ra (Jan 14, 2008)

Flashanator 500mW said:


> or COW VAPORIZER.
> 
> 
> Ra, you to scared to point the MB at that cow?



Too scared...??? Guess not !! :








Best,

Ra.


----------



## Ra (Jan 14, 2008)

Patriot36 said:


> or P250 Space Modulator... Ra is going to blow up the Earth.



Or protect the Earth !!


Ra.


----------



## Flashanator (Jan 15, 2008)

Ra, what did that cow ever do to you?

Ra, how many more times brighter is the surface brightness of mercury short arc compared to XSA & then plane old halogen. Also how how many more times brighter is XSA to halogen?


thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## DM51 (Jan 15, 2008)

Ra said:


>


Lol Ra, look what you did! You scorched the side of that cow on the left there - look at the big black mark on it!

Absolutely *amazing* shots.


----------



## ez78 (Jan 15, 2008)

Wait a second, I think you can actually see the tree behind the cow thru that hole.


----------



## Ra (Jan 15, 2008)

Flashanator 500mW said:


> Ra, what did that cow ever do to you?
> 
> Ra, how many more times brighter is the surface brightness of mercury short arc compared to XSA & then plane old halogen. Also how how many more times brighter is XSA to halogen?
> 
> ...



The surface brightness of the HBO-103W2 arc is about 2-2.5 times higher than the XSA of Maxabeam. In the short-arc world, there is quite a lot variation in surface brightness, higher wattage not nesseserally means higher surface brightness. With halogen, the surface brightness is directly connected to the filament-temperature. When you push halogen to it's limits with overdrive, the HBO 103-arc still has a mere 60-70 times higher surface brightness !


Best,

Ra.


----------



## That_Guy (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi Ra,

Do you know the formula for calculating the surface brightness of a filament from its temperature (in Kelvin)?

Thanks.


----------



## Ra (Jan 16, 2008)

That_Guy said:


> Hi Ra,
> 
> Do you know the formula for calculating the surface brightness of a filament from its temperature (in Kelvin)?
> 
> Thanks.



No, not yet.. If I can find the time, I'll look into that, maybe I can find something.. can take a few day's tho.. Busy at work and at home..

Best,

Ra.


----------



## zzonbi (Feb 24, 2008)

That_Guy said:


> Hi Ra,
> 
> Do you know the formula for calculating the surface brightness of a filament from its temperature (in Kelvin)?
> 
> Thanks.



It is known as Planck's law. For photometric units it should be integrated over the visual spectrum according to human eye sensitivity though.

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/a/a2/Wiens_law.svg/300px-Wiens_law.svg.png


----------



## LuxLuthor (Feb 24, 2008)

Ra, those are truly amazing pictures. I think it is perfect that you are only person who has the MaxaBlaster in the world. You are a legend. Ra...the Sun God....is the perfect moniker.

The MaxaBeam is also a truly kick-*** light that everyone will enjoy. As long as we all know we could never have your light, the MaxaBeam is the next most excellent choice. I'm sure PeakBeam has taken note of your creation and all its publicity.


----------



## Flashanator (Feb 25, 2008)

yer, this light is so bright, there is scattering in space with a visable beam.

What are the chances somone else with sufficient skills has made their own MB?


----------

